# *.dwg file into Sketchup ?



## Scrums (7 Dec 2006)

Is it possible to put a 2 dimensional drawing from Autosketch/Autocad into sketchup and get a 3d result - if so how?

Chris.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (7 Dec 2006)

It is possible to import DWG and DXF files into SU5Pro. One of the limitations of the free version however is the inability to import CAD files.


----------



## andrewm (8 Dec 2006)

Dave R":32yydchh said:


> It is possible to import DWG and DXF files into SU5Pro. One of the limitations of the free version however is the inability to import CAD files.



Are you sure Dave? I am sure I have done just that. It's the export function that Google Sketchup lacks.

Chris,

Although of course, you cannot import a 2D drawing and get a 3D model. You get a 2D drawing on the ground plane which you can use as a basis for a model. I think Dave did a tutorial on the subject a while back.

Andrew


----------



## SketchUp Guru (8 Dec 2006)

Andrew, thank you. Of course it is the export function that is locked up. My apologies. I don't have GSU in front of me to look at.

Chris, Andrew is correct. You'll still have some work to do but you can certainly make a 3D drawing from a 2D import. Keep in mind that faces are frequently missing after an import from a CAD file. Adding them is as simple as tracing edges or running a Ruby script called Make Faces.

In my experience, many CAD files have problems such as lines not intersecting. In SU, an open corner means a face won't fill. If you have faces that won't fill, start looking closely at the intersections.


----------

